# does this look like Crap / OK / Good



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

First Auto Show TOP 20 Got A Trophy.........

BEFORE PIC:

AFTER PIC:




_Modified by beeyond at 3:56 PM 4-19-2010_
































_Modified by beeyond at 5:34 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Second girl from the right looks good...
the engine/interior... im not a fan of:/


----------



## erik5TT (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (waynegz1)*

id have to agree.. engine bay i can live with, but the interior trim paint is too much. thats just my opinion man, props for doing things the way you like it.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (erik5TT)*

Looks like you put a good amount of work into it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
not a fan of some things but congrats on building something you love!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and get those underage girls off your car


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (Morio)*

the youngest one is 20 yeah 20 one of them knows my son he will be 22 and he is the youngest of 4
I do pick-up my carbon fiber engine covers friday I am pleased with that and I have a splitter and more interior brushed aluminum coming...........
this is a couple mods done:
LIST OF MODIFICATIONS
Vehicle: 2002 Audi TT MK1 - 1.8T (quattro)
Exterior Colour: MORO Blue
Interior Colour: Gray / Red / Black
Sound System: Bose Premium Sound
LIGHTING MODIFICATIONS: ZIZA lighting,
Red & White. Silver bulb side Lenses,
Window tint inside headlights, Headlights have
Chrome trim and Dragons
Tires: INVO 245/40/17 Powdercoated Rims, and
Mustang Center Caps, Chrome Lug Nuts
EXTERIOR MODIFICATIONS: De-badged rear,
Front Bumper, Canadian Rear bumper, Rear add-on bumper, Diamond mesh, Custom fitted metal around mufflers, Custom decals/ paint, Custom car cover, Clear 8 mil bowl's under handle & below L & R doors, Chrome handles,
Chrome trim, PIAA carbon fibre finish silicon wiper blades, VIS carbon fiber hood, Forge fuel cap, TT valve covers, Personalized Plates,
Continued EXTERIOR MODIFICATIONS: Mud Flaps,
Side Air Dams, Custom and universal grills, Custom car cover, Custom front bra, Emblem, ECS Magnetic oil plug, Special bolts, nuts & flanges, CUSTOM LOGO REAR WINDOW BY COPPERHEAD GRAPHICS.
INTERIOR MODIFICATIONS: Aluminum 3 Rings, switch, Aluminium light switch, Edge, Arm Rest, Door-LED trims with engraving, Double Cup Holder, LED Bars Red 3 = L & R Footwells & Rear roof Play 7 ways, Luggage Net, Aluminum rings go around door speakers, Aluminum that goes around LED lock on doors, Aluminum goes around brake handle, Aluminum ring that goes around bright light symbol, Aluminum defrost vent rings, Coin change ring, Custom floor mats, Custom knob shifter, Custom shift boot, Door handle rings, Five rings around dials, Aluminum recirculation dash vents, Aluminum inside Door rings, Shifter large chrome ring base, Full rear protection mat for TT coupe Red leatherett over rear gray carpet, Painted Red Accent pieces through out interior.
BRAKES MODIFICATIONS: EBC Redstuff Pads, Power Slot Rotors, Painted caliper brake “kit”,
Audi four rings in chrome
SUSPENSION MODIFICATIONS: "Yellow Struts" by KONI, “Yellow” Shocks by KONI, H & R Sport Springs, Neuspeed Front 25 mm ABR, Neuspeed 22 mm Rear ARB, Energy Suspension Dog Bone Bushings, PowerFlex Front & Rear Front Wishbone Bushings with Defcon solid Aluminum
Bushings, PowerFlex Rear Front Wishbone Bushings, KMAC 1/2 Kit Camber Rear, Front Wishbone Arms Powdercoated RED. 
EXHAUST MODIFICATIONS: BORLA CatBack System.
TRANSMISSION MODIFICATION: Diesel Geek Short Shifter, PowerFlex Transmission Bushing.
ENGINE MODIFICATION: APR TUNED 4 - Way, Forge Motorsports: Alloy Oil Cap Cover, Alloy Water Cap Cover, Polished Alloy Strut Top Covers, Divertor Valve Relocation Kit in BLUE Hose, Front Mounted Intercooler in BLUE Hose,, BLUE Silicone Turbo Charge Hose, BLUE Turbo N75 Hose, Black 
Continued ENGINE MODIFICATION: 
Brake Hose & Red/Orange turbo hose. ALL BLUE Hose by Hose Techniques, GFB “Stealth” Blow Off Valve, Aircraft tubing and flanges by Spruce AirCraft Neuspeed P-Flo Induction Kit, 
42 Draft Engine Cover Bolt Package, Aluminum “CAP” for Window Washer Fluid by WhanAB Innovative Auto, Aluminum Dipstick Handle by WhanAB Innovative Auto, BLUE PowderCoating of Valve Cover & Carraige, Silver High-Temp Powder Coating of Turbo Pipe, PowderCoating of Strut Brace in RED, BULL & HORSE ACCENT PIECES, ALuminum TT Ring around Oil CAP, ECS Carbon Fiber/Fibre Radiator Cover, Custom Painting of Engine/Battery/Anti-Freeze and Front COVERS, Custom Painting & Decals by Copperhead Graphics, X-Large Air Intake Combination of Products, Painted Horns & many misc. bolts/nuts/washers.................................
ALL POWDERCOATING DONE BY PRECISION POWDER OF PILOT MOUNTAIN, NC (336) 710-9307   

VENDOR LIST
 COPPERHEAD GRAPHICS OF CANA, VA
PRECISION POWDER OF PILOT MOUNTAIN, NC 
MJMAUTOHAUSE TX
TTSTUFF NY
CANADA USED AUDI
DIESEL GEEK TX
LL TEK MOTORSPORTS CANADA
AVENUE GARAGE PORT CHARLOTTE, FL
POGIPARTS GERMANY
RECTOR AUDI Burlingame, CA  
STREET CONCEPT ANAHEIM, CA
AUTOHAUSEAZ AZ
WORLD IMPEX NJ
42 DRAFT DESIGNS NJ
BLACK FOREST INDUSTRIES DURHAM, NC
HOSE TECHNIQUES
FORGE MOTOR SPORTS FL
APR MOTOR SPORTS AL
WHANAB INNOVATIVE AUTO DESIGN PARTS NC 
ECS TUNING OH 
MOST OF ALL TO JOHN H. CAIN AT CAIN’S GARAGE
ON SHOALS ROAD SHOALS,NC & MY BETTER HALF


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (beeyond)*

The interior really isn't my thing, but the outside and under the hood I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (beeyond)*

forgot to say I was in the TOP 20 with around 75 entries so 1 for 1 










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (beeyond)*

if your happy.. im happy..


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

rear valance - no
random red bits inside - no
your tribal stickers - no
the engine bay has potential but you have too many colors going on in there (3 shades of blue, random red, and black pieces)
but thats just my opinion


----------



## couldntthinkof1 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*

who was the competition?


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (couldntthinkof1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *couldntthinkof1* »_who was the competition?









the show was in a walmart parking lot...i cant imagine competition was steep


----------



## n2000snake (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: does this look like Crap / OK / Good (beeyond)*

how did u get that front emblem to stay on that mesh type grill?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*









is it just me or is there a gnarly gap in between the bumper & fender there?


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: does this look like Crap / OK / Good (beeyond)*

IMHO Red interior bits don't belong nor do the polished chrome pieces. Props to you for making it yours and bringing it back from neglected.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: does this look like Crap / OK / Good (Lurkertom)*

interior looks sooo silly. it really doesnt match at all.
its like a bunch of random red things here and there.


----------



## fEEDub v.1.0 (Jun 1, 2003)

the audi tt forum is TOO nice.
youd get flamed like crazy anywhere else.
youve done nothing but devalue and rice that ride!


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (fEEDub v.1.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fEEDub v.1.0* »_the audi tt forum is TOO nice.
youve done nothing but devalue and rice that ride!


What this fellow said ^
An easy analogy to make is this, and i guess it goes on the kind of person you want to be.
A highschool kid would likely think your interior is pretty neat, look up to you, and want emulate you.
An adult would probably be embarrassed to be seen in it. I know i'd feel ****ed up getting out of it just on the interior. 
Now there's exceptions to every rule, but generally speaking you took a car that has honestly a clean and professional looking interior, and just sprayed child like decoration everywhere.

Whats cool is that you did it though, good on you for that. But no sir i dont like it


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00_Bora* »_
the show was in a walmart parking lot...i cant imagine competition was steep

Don't be like that...I shop at Wal-Mart.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (paullee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullee* »_
Don't be like that...I shop at Wal-Mart.









Friends don't let friends shop at Wal-Mart.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (darrenbyrnes)*

is that a dragon in the headlight


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (aTTenzione)*

Too many random things going on. There's no theme IMHO. These are the type of "show" cars that give shows a bad name. A well modded car is subtle and has a theme through out it. More does not mean better...


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

no really like anything on this forum...coulda answered this question w/o a post


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

This....is what a TT interior should look like. (shameless whoring)


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sims159915)*

Or this..


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sims159915)*

soooo...stock with aftermarket seats?
i mean there are things you can do that still look good.
one example would be removing the entire cluster and putting in a STACK cluster (or one like it) with a nice carbon panel. it would look good, AND replace that failure prone stock cluster ****.
another one would be upholstering the dash/doors with that alcantra (or however you spell it!!)
http://www.alcantara.com/en/products/index.html
the new shift gate comming out is nice.
tons of creative things to do to the back seat area (WELDED IN roll bar my fav, bolt in stuff is all show)
i do admit thoes are nice seatrs though.

_Modified by speed51133! at 11:19 AM 4-21-2010_


_Modified by speed51133! at 11:23 AM 4-21-2010_


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (speed51133!)*


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (speed51133!)*

Sometimes "LESS is MORE",this is a perfect example of that situation.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_*This....is what a TT interior should look like. *(shameless whoring)










Shameless agreement with boldface statement above








Now why the [email protected]*# is meem's photo album no longer online


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

since we're doing shameless plugs...
...my m3's interior; red done right


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

SMG fail though, I've heard nothing but bad things, and my one experience driving one was ok (great with a lot of throttle, mediocre in neighborhood stuff). That said, the engine is worlds beyond the 225 or 3.2


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_This....is what a TT interior should look like. (shameless whoring)










THIS!


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Just my take on the aesthetics, is that the red on the interior seems to come from nowhere. There isn't anything naturally there to make the red, or for it to tie in to.
I would take what you've done one step further, and get read seats and door cards. At least with the red leather on the seats/doors, the rest of the red trim pieces will look like they are balancing out the darker parts of the interior.
I think others have said the same, there seems to be a general lack of direction / cohesion. If you could get a single theme going, and then develop that idea, I think the aesthetic mods would make more sense to the casual observer (and show judges).


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*

its like a random knob here and there is red. like the base of the headrest...WTF...the reclining levers are red....i mean paint the radio station preset 3 red also, it would go with the random red crap.
maybe if your car was red, but even then, EVEN THEN, its like random things that you were able to unbolt became red.
would you paint your living room electrical outlet plates red, the light switch panels red, and the HVAC registers red, and the reclining levers on your lazyboy red, and maybe the buttons on your TV red??
guests would probably be like, WTF is this crap in your home? did you steal it from a whore house?? (i hear they like red)


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Yea not a fan of anything aesthetic on your car. On the other hand it's nice to see you have suspension work. Wheels are also ok, but ditch those tires for some that fit.
Those girls look like they are younger than my little sister...


_Modified by DougLoBue at 3:49 PM 4-24-2010_


----------



## vdubfrodo09 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsyberVW* »_Just my take on the aesthetics, is that the red on the interior seems to come from nowhere. There isn't anything naturally there to make the red, or for it to tie in to.
I would take what you've done one step further, and get read seats and door cards. At least with the red leather on the seats/doors, the rest of the red trim pieces will look like they are balancing out the darker parts of the interior.
I think others have said the same, there seems to be a general lack of direction / cohesion. If you could get a single theme going, and then develop that idea, I think the aesthetic mods would make more sense to the casual observer (and show judges).

this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (vdubfrodo09)*

Can people *PLEASE STOP responding to this thread and let it die*......
For the life of me, I keep seeing this thread at the top and accidentally clicking to see "THIS" masterpiece








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks for deleting my post.....


----------

